# Inexpensive Skins?



## wycoloboater (Nov 18, 2003)

I am looking for some cheap skins or a good deal to get me into the backcountry, they can be new or used. If anyone has any or knows of a website/shop who can provide info it would be much appreciated.

Zach.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

what size skin do you need?
what is your price range for "cheap"?
skin type preference? (G3, BD Ascension, Glidelite, Clipfix, etc.)
where do you live?


----------



## Mountain Shop PRK (May 5, 2004)

*Voile Snake Skins*

Voile Snake skins are the "cheapest". They also provide little or no glide. They'll get you uphill, but slowly. Ascension adhesive skins are the standard, but you'll drop between $80 and $120 depending upon your ski width. Come by the shop if you wish.

Matt--The Mountain Shop Fort Collins 970-493-5720


----------



## wycoloboater (Nov 18, 2003)

I ski a 183 k2 enemy and am looking for something reasonable that has some glide that will get me uphill. 30-80$ is my price range, preferably around 50 but I want something that will work well for my money and not piss me off by falling off my ski all the time.

Zach.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

*95 cm BD Ascensions clipfix*

I just saw a clearance sale in a "MountainGear" catalog. It listed some 95 mm wide Black Diamond Ascension Clipfix skins for $80, this is on the high side of your range, but I bought the clipfix some last year and they are sweet. good glide, excellent traction, won't peal off or piss you off. The glue is very strong. Check out Black Diamond for details and mountaingear.com (go to the "outlet" for seconds n the clipfix) to order. Good luck

co_bjread


----------

